# Any updates on the TDI in the states?



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

With ULSD available at the end of this year, when will Audi start importing the TDI to the states? IMHO the TDI is the only way to go in the Q7... 368 ft-lbs. of torque, 0-60 in <9 sec., and >25 mpg.
Here's my ideal Q7:
- 3.0L V6 TDI
- S-line package
- sport cloth seats
- bi-xenon headlights
- DVD navigation
- air suspension


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Any updates on the TDI in the states? (QUATTR0)*

Us TOUAREG owners are anxiously awaiting the V6TDI, but it appears it will arrive in the Q first. There's been some talk about MY2008 introduction.


----------



## AudiMechanic (Nov 28, 2005)

yes. in 2008 all the rules change for diesel.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (AudiMechanic)*

Audi promises the TDI Q7's will be available in 2 years, probably calendar year 07 Model year 08.


----------



## Kemper (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: Any updates on the TDI in the states? (QUATTR0)*

I read somewhere that it gets 29 MPG, and it was like the best part is the gas milage.... but 29 MPG sorta sucks.... according to my parents, who im trying to convince in to buying one of these to replace the '97 Caravan... of course my dads car is a prius so everything will seem to have crappy milage....


----------



## AudiMechanic (Nov 28, 2005)

im pretty sure that a V8 Q7 will get better milage than a 97 caravan.


----------



## doolin98 (May 16, 2002)

*Re: Any updates on the TDI in the states? ('93 Passat GLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’93 Passat GLX* »_I read somewhere that it gets 29 MPG, and it was like the best part is the gas milage.... but 29 MPG sorta sucks.... according to my parents, who im trying to convince in to buying one of these to replace the '97 Caravan... of course my dads car is a prius so everything will seem to have crappy milage.... 

The only problem is that a prius needs petroleum or ethanol (which takes a large amount of nitrogen fertilizer and therefore more energy to create the nitrogen fertilizer). A diesel running on biodiesel from soy beans does two things: 
a: is using atmospheric CO2 from the air and reducing the net level of atmospheric CO2 and
b: has the advantage that soy beans convert atmospheric nitrogen on their own, thus less (or none) is need in the production process.


----------



## Smoky_Llama (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (AudiMechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiMechanic* »_yes. in 2008 all the rules change for diesel.

For the better


----------



## Trimmer2 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Any updates on the TDI in the states? (QUATTR0)*

I'm REALLY looking forward to the V8 TDI and would really be happy if they bring the V10 TDI to the States. I decided to cancel a standing S-Line Package for delivery this fall to wait for a TDI late next year. Maybe a RS-Q7 ???


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Audi Sets Tentative North American Diesel Debut for 2008 
*
GENEVA – Audi AG expects to sell its diesel-powered Q7 cross/utility vehicle in the U.S. by 2008, the auto maker says.
This move represents an aggressive powertrain-development push for Audi, which already has committed to a Q7 hybrid-electric vehicle launch in the same timeframe.
Critical to the diesel’s rollout is the development of an exhaust after-treatment system, Wolfgang Hatz, executive director-powertrain development, tells Ward's.
Audi engineers are about two years away from nailing an execution of after-treatment technology that, in concert with low-sulfur diesel fuels, will enable the European Q7’s 3.0L V-6 diesel to meet stringent U.S. federal emissions standards and, more importantly, those in California.
Thanks largely to exhaust gas re-circulation technology, the smooth-running engine already meets standards in 45 states, Hatz says. But the projected return on diesel-powered Q7 sales in those markets is insufficient to warrant a launch at this time.
Audi Q7 3.0L V-6 TDI 
“In the end, it has to be 50 states,” Hatz says, noting California accounts for 40% of Audi’s U.S. sales, the largest share of any market outside of Europe.
Through February, Audi’s ’06 model-year sales were up 10.8% in the U.S. Deliveries totaled 34,300, compared with year-ago’s 30,951, according to Ward's data.
“We have decided to bring the diesel to the U.S. when we are fulfilling all emission regulations,” Hatz says. “Priority No.1 is (the) Q7.”
The turbocharged diesel belongs to a new family of V-engines and features piezo injectors. It generates 230 hp and 369 lb.-ft. (500 Nm) of torque, which is available at 1,400 rpm.

The CUV, which shares a platform with the Volkswagen Touareg and Porsche Cayenne, is expected in U.S. showrooms by June, a spokesman for Audi of America Inc. says. To date, Audi dealers have taken about 1,000 orders, he adds.
The auto maker expects U.S. annual sales of about 35,000 units.
The Q7 already has launched in Europe. Production for the North American market began last month. The CUV is built in Bratislava, Slovakia, alongside the Touareg and Cayenne.
The Q7 starts at $49,900.
http://wardsauto.com/ar/audi_diesel_debut/


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (QUATTR0)*

I can tell you that the V6TDI... according to my sources... WILL NOT be out next year. Sorry for the bad news because I want one of these so bad I can taste the ULSD fuel.


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (AudiMechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiMechanic* »_yes. in 2008 all the rules change for diesel.

Yet again? When will the US *every* stick to *any rules*?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (wkaml)*

Calendar year 2008, not model year (i.e. summer 2007). So it'll be an '08 1/2 or an '09 Model Year car.


----------

